# Frage zu mod_rewrite Regel



## xtramen01 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte gerne meine URL in dem Format haben: meineDomain.de/Page/SubPage.

Das klappt mit folgender Regel ganz gut:

RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)$ index.php?$1&2 [PT,L]

Allerdings kann die URL auch so aussehen, also ohne SubPage: meineDomain.de/Page

Das klappt mit:

RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?$1 [PT,L]

Wenn ich das allerdings so in die htaccess schreibe dann klappt das nicht mehr mit der SubPage.

RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?$1 [PT,L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)$ index.php?$1&2 [PT,L]

Könnte mir da jemand helfen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## erik s. (19. Februar 2013)

Tausche die beiden Zeilen einfach. Die .htaccess-Datei wird von oben nach unten abgearbeitet.
Alternativ kannst du anstatt des all-Selectors (das ist der Punkt) auch eine Character-Class nutzen, in der du den Slash ausschließt, also in etwa so:

```
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)$ index.php?$1 [PT,L]
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)/([^/]*)$ index.php?$1&$2 [PT,L]
```


----------



## xtramen01 (19. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank das hat geklappt!

Gruß


----------



## xtramen01 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich muss nochmal kurz ne Frage stellen.
Wie müsste denn die Regel aussehen um das Zeichen "$" grundsätzlich mit einem Slash zu ersetzen? Ich bin leider nur Anfänger was mod_rewrite betrifft. Dankeschön!


----------

